# Best set up for my canon 600 ex-rt speedlight?



## Critch (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and I'd like some help deciding on a few things. I've been an editor and videographer for a while now, but I began as an amateur photographer and photo editor (photoshop artist). I've recently purchased a Canon 5d mark III. This was originally purchased for the use of its full frame cinematic video capabilities, but I really want to get back into photography. 
I did purchase along with my camera a 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens. I've also purchased a Canon 600 ex-rt speedlight. This camera and flash has been great for event photography so far, but I'm very interested in getting into the studio. 

I need help with deciding on the best lighting set-up, kit, rig, whatever you would suggest for my camera and flash. 
I work in a very large studio with a lot of equipment and lighting already, so I don't want to buy anything that won't help me based on what I already have access to.

I have 6 kino-flo diva lite 400's and I usually shoot on a very large cyclorama wall. 

What else would you suggest I purchase to make my pictures great. My flash is a master unit so would any of you recommend that I either purchase a slave flash or a wireless transmitter?
What exactly would I use a beauty dish for and given my lighting I have, is this necessary? If you'd recommend I purchase a beauty dish then which one? (again I'm looking to do mostly studio photography.)

I know all of this may be just a matter of opinion or my desired effect, but I would like to be prepared to do anything I want in the studio.

Here is a link to some pictures from the studio I work in. The pictures of photographers are from another shoot that brought their own equipment, so all I have are the stands and Kino lights, no umbrellas hoods, or dishes. (I did not take these pictures, hah)

Studio Pictures

Thanks for all the help, and if anyone is in my area of Naples, Fl I'm always interested to be around like minded artists.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

I had to Google your lights, and I see that they are constant type lights/lamps.  Those are essential for any type of video shooting and you can certainly use them for still photos, but it's very different from using a flash.  When using constant lighting, just like when using any ambient lighting, you are using your aperture, shutter speed and ISO to control your exposure.  If either the camera or the subject is moving, it becomes very important that you use a shutter speed fast enough to freeze that movement, if you want sharp photos.  But when using a flash (or strobe), the shutter speed becomes much less important and the burst of flash itself will freeze most movement...which is why it's the best choice when shooting people etc.

You can use your flash in conjunction with those lights...but it can start to become a confusing balancing act.  
Also, you must consider the differences in the color (temp) that each light produces.  If you flash doesn't output the same color of light that your studio lamps do, then you will have color balance issues.

The best advice is usually to avoid mixing constant type lighting with flash/strobe type lighting.

So my advice is to not use your 600EX when in studio, unless you are only going to use just that one light.  You could, of course, buy more flash units or studio strobe units, but even then, it will likely be cheaper and easier to just buy the studio units and get a radio trigger rather than trying to incorporate your current flash.


----------

